# On the Job and Religious Pictures and Symbols On The Walls



## TrustMeLove (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, I had a feeling that at my job Christians weren't really welcomed. They mostly practice eastern religions around these parts. It just happened that when I took some time off that it came out that I was Christian.

I tried to honestly keep that my business. All of a sudden after about 2 months of being here..after this information came out about me...they want to start putting up pictures of their gods. I just came out of the conference room and they have this colorful picture of their elephant god up...lord ganesha or something like that.

I'm sooo tired I almost fell out.

*What do you do in these situations? * I've seen folks on other jobs have their little stuff at their desk (including Christians) but not in the common areas and big pictures of their gods.


----------



## daydreem2876 (Mar 9, 2009)

I think that is inappropriate for the workplace and probobly needs to be addressed with your HR or supervisor.  Not only on the principle of the matter, but legal ramifications as well.  The workplace is the an appropirate setting to voice your religious views, period. It's not that I have anything against anyone elses religious practices, to each his own.  But small symbols in your personal workspace in ok, but that's as far as it should be taken.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 9, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> Well, I had a feeling that at my job Christians weren't really welcomed. They mostly practice eastern religions around these parts. It just happened that when I took some time off that it came out that I was Christian.
> 
> I tried to honestly keep that my business. All of a sudden after about 2 months of being here..after this information came out about me...they want to start putting up pictures of their gods. I just came out of the conference room and they have this colorful picture of their elephant god up...lord ganesha or something like that.
> 
> ...


 

Don't worry about it.  Whichever beliefs you have, be faithful to those and have respect for the beliefs and expression of others.  I'd ignore it and not give any of it cause if they are doing it to "get back" at you for any religious reason.  And I agree with the above poster that it's not the place for flamboyant religious expression but be careful trying to hit HR with this.  It may backfire.  Sounds like they are vengeful.


----------



## kayte (Mar 9, 2009)

.................................


----------



## kayte (Mar 9, 2009)

If I wore a cross to work I'd probably get fired..
the art at work depicts Israel or the jewish holidays ..
or something in reference to Judaism..I like reading the Torah 
that's often one of several books that are displayed or on shelves 

however,one of the most difficult challenging aspects is having clients that are not Christian.
who..really oppose Christ.

My clients are jewish schools...I'm a jewish music teacher who is Christian
and the only black professional at one(conservative) school and one of two in the other (liberal)school.
I once said as a joke...._oh... cross my heart_...and the secretary who is Israeli was 
really ...offended
I encounter a lot of racism AND..also  anger about being Christian 
....it's painful.... not being openly Christian
I once said Christmas accidentally and a mother hissed 
did you HEAR what SHE said???? _SHE said ..CHRISTMAS_



> Well, I had a feeling that at my job Christians weren't really welcomed.


I can relate OP......during my lunch..the day I have to be in the school
I duck into a prostestant church to pray 
or on the way home....it helps  a lot 

I always wonder if someone from work will "see' me



> What do you do in these situations?


I bring my bible to work and read it between clases
to get centered...and I go to church during lunch..._my praying is private anyway  _


----------



## TrustMeLove (Mar 9, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Don't worry about it.  Whichever beliefs you have, be faithful to those and have respect for the beliefs and expression of others.  I'd ignore it and not give any of it cause if they are doing it to "get back" at you for any religious reason.



I'm heavily bothered by the presence of their elephant gods on the wall. My spirit is vexed. 

I have one close friend of another religion. Totally different religion no common ground. She doesn't try to preach to me and I don't try to preach to her. I can talk about my God and she can talk about her god. You know things like..

God is good. Girl the Lord did a,b, and c. Or I am just traying to stay prayed up.

This is all fine in my personal life where I can block or allow folks of different beliefs access.

At work...this is totally different. I am reallly offended by pictures of their elephant gods up in common area spaces. I can say honestly I have a low tolerance for being around folks of eastern religions. I don't say anything to down their religion, but I don't like being around it....

I am going to bring my oil to work.


----------



## divya (Mar 9, 2009)

This is when you show them true Christianity. Pray for them and do your job with a positive attitude. You serve God Almighty, so no other god holds any power. Pray to God that He gives you peace at work and take a few verses with you daily to whisper to yourself.


----------



## SmartyPants (Mar 10, 2009)

daydreem2876 said:


> I think that is inappropriate for the workplace and probobly needs to be addressed with your HR or supervisor. *Not only on the principle of the matter, but legal ramifications as well. The workplace is the an appropirate setting to voice your religious views, period. *It's not that I have anything against anyone elses religious practices, to each his own. But small symbols in your personal workspace in ok, but that's as far as it should be taken.


 
Unless her workplace is a government agency, as long as coworkers and managers are not creating a hostile work environment by denying the OP opportunities or engaging in other discriminatory practices, there is nothing the courts will do about someone hanging religious pictures.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 10, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I'm heavily bothered by the presence of their elephant gods on the wall. My spirit is vexed.
> 
> I have one close friend of another religion. Totally different religion no common ground. She doesn't try to preach to me and I don't try to preach to her. I can talk about my God and she can talk about her god. You know things like..
> 
> ...


 
I totally understand how u're feeling. I suggest calming down and praying to God for wisdom in handling the situation. As it bothers you a lot, try speaking to them about taking it down because it makes u uncomfortable for x and y reasons. If they don't respect that, report to HR as work is not the place for this. People seem to do and say whatever they like to Christians just because and it shouldn't be so.


----------



## divya (Mar 10, 2009)

topsyturvy86 said:


> I totally understand how u're feeling. I suggest calming down and praying to God for wisdom in handling the situation. As it bothers you a lot, try speaking to them about taking it down because it makes u uncomfortable for x and y reasons. If they don't respect that, report to HR as work is not the place for this. People seem to do and say whatever they like to Christians just because and it shouldn't be so.



It is important to reference the law in cases such as these. Not sure but I believe that rules about displaying religious pictures/symbols may be determined by an employer. In her case, it may be the HR also professes the same religion as the majority. Also, I'm not sure that anyone is purposely doing anything to the OP.


----------



## divya (Mar 10, 2009)

OP...Honestly, are you sure that their displaying gods has something to do with you being Christian? A few more questions, are you sure that every person at your job is Hindu? What faith does the other girl belong to and is she also offended?


----------



## Almaz (Mar 10, 2009)

My family owns a bunch of Nursing homes in the Midwest, California, New York and Israel about 80 all together. We are Orthodox Jews. I am so sorry to hear that people are like that at the school that you. Belive me and my family have had to deal with racism all our lives in the Jewish community.  We went out of our way to make the work environment happ and healthy for all.

We knew that there were mostly Jews in the front office and Christians and others in the back. But we had no problem with Easter. Christmases. Western and Eastern. We even let people put Christmas trees in the office.  

So again I am so sorry that you went through that. 




kayte said:


> If I wore a cross to work I'd probably get fired..
> the art at work depicts Israel or the jewish holidays ..
> or something in reference to Judaism..I like reading the Torah
> that's often one of several books that are displayed or on shelves
> ...


----------



## Irresistible (Mar 11, 2009)

I would just ignore it,  their gods are powerless, literally!


----------



## Almaz (Mar 11, 2009)

Not to them but they still should be mindful of other faiths on the Job. Because my families companies is mostly Orthodox Jewish we try to be ever so mindful of the other faiths that work there. So we make it a point to have Christmas parties, Christmas trees and we never ask anyone to work on a Chrisitan holiday. Whereas I will work in the place of a Christian on all the Christian Holidays as long as they give me the Jewish ones off. 




Irresistible said:


> I would just ignore it, their gods are powerless, literally!


----------



## Irresistible (Mar 11, 2009)

Almaz said:


> Not to them but they still should be mindful of other faiths on the Job. Because my families companies is mostly Orthodox Jewish we try to be ever so mindful of the other faiths that work there. So we make it a point to have Christmas parties, Christmas trees and we never ask anyone to work on a Chrisitan holiday. Whereas I will work in the place of a Christian on all the Christian Holidays as long as they give me the Jewish ones off.


your right of course not to them and we do know how things ought to be, but since they arent

I'm just saying the elephant god would not bother me , not when he who is in me is greater........

I'm just saying I wouldnt let it bother me ....is all


----------



## kayte (Mar 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted by Irresistible
> I would just ignore it, their gods are powerless, literally!



co-sign....completely... 
it would be different if you had to be in their prescence
when they pray ..like frequently is the case in some hatha yoga classes  
but even still.....

conserve your energy to pray and do your work..pray for them,
and if it bothers/hinders your work....and I know you just started working there but maybe explore the idea of  working for Christian organizations?
there's even a web I think, devoted to employee matching
w/Christian employers


----------



## Almaz (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah I would not let it bug me either.  




Irresistible said:


> your right of course not to them and we do know how things ought to be, but since they arent
> 
> I'm just saying the elephant god would not bother me , not when he who is in me is greater........
> 
> I'm just saying I wouldnt let it bother me ....is all


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 11, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I'm heavily bothered by the presence of their elephant gods on the wall. My spirit is vexed.
> 
> I have one close friend of another religion. Totally different religion no common ground. She doesn't try to preach to me and I don't try to preach to her. I can talk about my God and she can talk about her god. You know things like..
> 
> ...


 
I guess what I meant to say is that no one can take your faith from you.  It belong to you, inside of you, no matter what their beliefs are...including pics of their g-ds.  I think I would pray to not let it bother you.


----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 11, 2009)

I would ignore it and DOCUMENT it.  Just in case you are fired you can claim that before you worked there blah blah, once it was known that you were Christian you were treated like this and that. 

Just make sure you document everything.  Regardless, a big picture of their God or whatever shouldn't be in areas that should be neutral.  Unless you are working for a private hospital (or similar) that you knew accepting the job was for a religious organizations (churches, hospitals, etc).


----------



## kawista9 (Mar 12, 2009)

Everything works for the good of those that love Jesus!!!  I would pray and ask God to lead you because I do believe that you are there on assignment.  You must stand firm.  Being a Christian is not something you just call yourself, but when you call yourself a christian, you are(i hope you are saying) that you are submitted to the perfect will of God and each and every day, you are aspiring to be Christ like.  Now being Christ like is discerning and becoming attentive to not only your soul, but to the souls of others...simply because Jesus died for all of us and he attends the each and everyone of our souls(whether receive Him or not is our problem)  Get to know the people that you work with and interact with them.  You will find many weaknesses; fears and such because Jesus Christ is Lord and there is no fear in Him, but I guarantee you when people are apart of other religions, they walk in massive amounts of fear, because there is no true backing for them.  You know what I mean?  Have compassion and know that your fight is not with flesh and blood, but with principalities in high places.  When you look in the old testament many times high places are mentioned and in the hebrew text high places mean barren places.  These people are empty.  You need to be the priest on your job.  Remember that the priest in the old testament would go in and minister to God on the behalf of the people. Yes that is done away with and we all have the ability to minister before God, but what about the people who don't know him or how to minister before Him?  Yes, we should be doing this...for example I have a girl on my job who was a lesbian and she considered herself a christian.  I witnessed to her and made it clear where i stood on that issue, but I was still loving and when I tell you I prayed I prayed for her.  I asked God to severe her relationship with her girlfriend and put her before Him alone.  I say the next couple of weeks they had broken up.  I thanked God and continued to pray.  The devil tried to fool me because soon afterwards she started entertaining other girls...so i continued to pray.  So maybe about a week ago, she came to me and told me that she was changing her lifestyle and that she knew all along that this was not how God made her and that she had been dealing with conviction.  Her fear was that she had many bad experiences with guys and she thought that she could deal with it by becoming a lesbian.  Pray for them and bind of the spirit of Barreness in high places; bind up the mocking spirits; and declare your job a place consecrated for the work of God.  Jesus is God and there is not anything that anyone can do about it and we have to have compassion and get into action.  You are not just there to hold a placard with Jesus on, but you are there to minister and warfare like it ain't nothing.  People with start coming to you with foolishness, but I guarantee you that God is your protector, NOT YOU, and that is also an indication that it is working out in Gods favor, but it is all worth it when that one person comes to ask you about a man named Jesus and you can tell them and lead them to the Lord.  Be encouraged, bind up the enemy and loose the perfect will of God.  He is God all by himself and He will do what he says He will do in His Word.  Trust and do not be offended but stand up to the devil and be strong in the Lord's army(breastplate of righteousness; helmet of salvation; shield of faith; girded loins with truth; and feet of preparation of the gospel)FIGHT THE GOOD FIGHT OF FAITH!!


----------



## kawista9 (Mar 12, 2009)

oh yes document that too...that is foolishness!!!!!  Don't play around or you will get played!  I don't understand why they think that they can actually do that but you know satan is dumb!!!!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 12, 2009)

I think that when one is at work, his only duty there is to actually perform his job, not to proselytize to others.


----------



## divya (Mar 13, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> I think that when one is at work, his only duty there is to actually perform his job, not to proselytize to others.



I suppose these people are Hindu, seeing that they worship lord ganesha.  In most cases, Hindus do not proselytize largely because of the general belief is that one is born into Hinduism. The pictures and any other images on the job are likely the chosen outward expressions of their religion and culture.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 13, 2009)

divya said:


> I suppose these people are Hindu, seeing that they worship lord ganesha. In most cases, Hindus do not proselytize largely because of the general belief is that one is born into Hinduism. The pictures and any other images on the job are likely the chosen outward expressions of their religion and culture.


 

I agree, but I was referring to christians who think their job is to judge the moral and spiritual state of others rather than improving upon their relationship with G-d...and to work their job while on duty.


----------



## divya (Mar 13, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> I agree, but I was referring to christians who think their job is to judge the moral and spiritual state of others rather than improving upon their relationship with G-d...and to work their job while on duty.



Were you responding to someone? Maybe I missed something...


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 13, 2009)

divya said:


> Were you responding to someone? Maybe I missed something...


 

LOL.  Yes, I was trying to do it in a nonconfrontational way and indirectly.  I need to go to sleep now


----------



## divya (Mar 13, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> LOL.  Yes, I was trying to do it in a nonconfrontational way and indirectly.  *I need to go to sleep now*



Me too...because that completely missed me.


----------



## kawista9 (Mar 13, 2009)

i don't mean to witness and throw the bible at them because most of the warfare that a person in this position would be doing is at home by praying, but what is wrong with getting to know the people that you work with and if you a Christian, you are to go and envangelize and give a reason for the faith it is that you have...that is biblical, but just not doing anything is not biblical.  look at daniel, he was on his job, but it also happened that he would be the one to use his relationship with god to interprete the king's dreams and stand up for the things of god...we are christians and we don't just wear the title, we are becoming christ like and I just do not believe that jesus, God himself would sit on a job and not make it clear that HE was God and He was the only way to Salvation.  jobs change; we change things change; our world change, but HE will always be God; in the end, our jobs will pass away, but the only thing that will matter was if we were obedient to christ and did we help the blind or those who were poor and needy and the blindness and poorness and neediness is a life without Christ.  We have a responsibility.  So you are going to let them profess their so called messiah who not real, but you are going to be silent about the true and living God...I am kinda led to believe that you really don't know that Christ is Lord...now in that case I could see a person sitting down and getting their relationship with Christ in order, but if you know, then lets act like we know that Christ is lord.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 13, 2009)

kawista9 said:


> Everything works for the good of those that love Jesus!!! I would pray and ask God to lead you because I do believe that you are there on assignment. You must stand firm. Being a Christian is not something you just call yourself, but when you call yourself a christian, you are(i hope you are saying) that you are submitted to the perfect will of God and each and every day, you are aspiring to be Christ like. Now being Christ like is discerning and becoming attentive to not only your soul, but to the souls of others...simply because Jesus died for all of us and he attends the each and everyone of our souls(whether receive Him or not is our problem) Get to know the people that you work with and interact with them. You will find many weaknesses; fears and such because Jesus Christ is Lord and there is no fear in Him, but I guarantee you when people are apart of other religions, they walk in massive amounts of fear, because there is no true backing for them. You know what I mean? Have compassion and know that your fight is not with flesh and blood, but with principalities in high places. When you look in the old testament many times high places are mentioned and in the hebrew text high places mean barren places. These people are empty. You need to be the priest on your job. Remember that the priest in the old testament would go in and minister to God on the behalf of the people. Yes that is done away with and we all have the ability to minister before God, but what about the people who don't know him or how to minister before Him? Yes, we should be doing this...for example I have a girl on my job who was a lesbian and she considered herself a christian. I witnessed to her and made it clear where i stood on that issue, but I was still loving and when I tell you I prayed I prayed for her. I asked God to severe her relationship with her girlfriend and put her before Him alone. I say the next couple of weeks they had broken up. I thanked God and continued to pray. The devil tried to fool me because soon afterwards she started entertaining other girls...so i continued to pray. So maybe about a week ago, she came to me and told me that she was changing her lifestyle and that she knew all along that this was not how God made her and that she had been dealing with conviction. Her fear was that she had many bad experiences with guys and she thought that she could deal with it by becoming a lesbian. Pray for them and bind of the spirit of Barreness in high places; bind up the mocking spirits; and declare your job a place consecrated for the work of God. Jesus is God and there is not anything that anyone can do about it and we have to have compassion and get into action. You are not just there to hold a placard with Jesus on, but you are there to minister and warfare like it ain't nothing. People with start coming to you with foolishness, but I guarantee you that God is your protector, NOT YOU, and that is also an indication that it is working out in Gods favor, but it is all worth it when that one person comes to ask you about a man named Jesus and you can tell them and lead them to the Lord. Be encouraged, bind up the enemy and loose the perfect will of God. He is God all by himself and He will do what he says He will do in His Word. Trust and do not be offended but stand up to the devil and be strong in the Lord's army(breastplate of righteousness; helmet of salvation; shield of faith; girded loins with truth; and feet of preparation of the gospel)FIGHT THE GOOD FIGHT OF FAITH!!


 
This is the best post yet in this thread!

Proud of you!

Thank you for hearing from the Lord...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 13, 2009)

kawista9 said:


> i don't mean to witness and throw the bible at them because most of the warfare that a person in this position would be doing is at home by praying, but what is wrong with getting to know the people that you work with and if you a Christian, you are to go and envangelize and give a reason for the faith it is that you have...that is biblical, but just not doing anything is not biblical. look at daniel, he was on his job, but it also happened that he would be the one to use his relationship with god to interprete the king's dreams and stand up for the things of god...we are christians and we don't just wear the title, we are becoming christ like and I just do not believe that jesus, God himself would sit on a job and not make it clear that HE was God and He was the only way to Salvation. jobs change; we change things change; our world change, but HE will always be God; in the end, our jobs will pass away, but the only thing that will matter was if we were obedient to christ and did we help the blind or those who were poor and needy and the blindness and poorness and neediness is a life without Christ. We have a responsibility. So you are going to let them profess their so called messiah who not real, but you are going to be silent about the true and living God...I am kinda led to believe that you really don't know that Christ is Lord...now in that case I could see a person sitting down and getting their relationship with Christ in order, but if you know, then lets act like we know that Christ is lord.


Do not apologize for the hope that is within you.  There will always be those who oppose Christians and how we spread the gospel....it doesn't matter...keep doing what we are suppose to do, and God will give increase in our lives!

You are blessed....I really like your posts!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 13, 2009)

I love doors....I can always leave when I don't like where I am or the people around me!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 13, 2009)

kawista9 said:


> *i don't mean to witness and throw the bible at them* because most of the warfare that a person in this position would be doing is at home by praying, but what is wrong with getting to know the people that you work with and if you a Christian, *you are to go and envangelize and give a reason for the faith it is that you have*...that is biblical, but just not doing anything is not biblical. look at daniel, he was on his job, but it also happened that he would be the one to use his relationship with god to interprete the king's dreams and stand up for the things of god...we are christians and *we don't just wear the title*, we are becoming christ like and I* just do not believe that jesus, God himself would sit on a job and not make it clear that HE was God and He was the only way to Salvation.* jobs change; we change things change; our world change, but HE will always be God; in the end, our jobs will pass away, but the only thing that will matter was if we were obedient to christ and *did we help the blind or those who were poor and needy and the blindness and poorness and neediness is a life without Christ.* We have a responsibility. So you are going to let them profess their so called messiah who not real, but you are going to be silent about the true and living God...I am kinda led to believe that you really don't know that Christ is Lord...now in that case I could see a person sitting down and getting their relationship with Christ in order, but if you know, then lets act like we know that Christ is lord.


 

I comprehend your stance but I think that if someone were interested in your faith, they would ask.  I personally have witnessed people from one sect of christianity attack those of another sect and declare them "lost."  If I personally had a dime for everytime someone tried to tell me I was hellbound and lost, I'd be a millionaire.  But, I have also seen people evangelize their faith by *living* it, not shoving their beliefs down another's throats.  For instance, if someone is hungry, they feed them.  They are kind and pure.  They don't preach to them, they simply fill the need.  That is pure religion.

There are those who wear their titles like blazing neon signs, not by deed but certainly through braggodoccia.  I find that disingenuous and insulting and so do many other people and it could have fueled the behavior in that office - by other such people before our OP.  And that's just it, if you believe it, then JESUS is  G-d, not anyone else.   He's not asking anyone else to step onto His throne and take control.  

As far as the poor and needy, there are people all over the world who help their neighbors.  They, too, are acting god-like.  Judging whether someone is needy and poor without Jesus is arrogance, IMHO.  I listen well and I know how you're coming about this idea, according to certain christian beliefs.  But I think it's the manner in which someone wishes to share his faith that comes off as "wrong."   No one can force another to believe anything.

If one thinks he has the keys to heaven just because of his particular faith, it's arrogance and blindness in and of itself.  I believe that Jesus is more tolerant of the world than some would have one believe.  In other words, I don't look at a person who is Hindu and think, "yich, he's Hindu and going to hell."  I find that horribly erroneous and sinful.  People misinterpret scripture all the time when they feel they are the safe ones.  Didn't Jesus say, 


Blessed are the poor in spirit: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven. (_Verse 3_) 
Blessed are the meek: for they shall possess the land. (_Verse 4_) 
Blessed are they who mourn: for they shall be comforted. (_Verse 5_) 
Blessed are they that hunger and thirst after justice: for they shall have their fill. (_Verse 6_) 
Blessed are the merciful: for they shall obtain mercy. (_Verse 7_) 
Blessed are the clean of heart: for they shall see God. (_Verse 8_) 
Blessed are the peacemakers: for they shall be called the children of God. (_Verse 9_) 
Blessed are they that suffer persecution for justice' sake, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven. (_Verse 10_)
It doesn't say, "blessed are the christians only..."  You never know, the ones suffering persecution for justice's sake might be those who are violently proselytized.  I know this to be true for my own family.  And to tell a little fact, Hindus honor Jesus as a righteous and holy man.  He lived there for many years...in India.  My local grocer has a poster made by Hindus in India that pictures the Sacred Heart of Jesus http://somehavehats.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/05/30/sacredheartjesus3.jpg with the caption "blessed are the meek  for they shall inherit the land."  They respect the philosophy and teaching of Jesus.

Now, as it looks, OP  might be the recipient of discrimination since they put up their religious materials all of a sudden to taunt her.  I don't think the solution for her is to attack them back with her own beliefset by proclaiming anything.  She's not there for that.  She's on the job and a job is a job...and the best way for a christian to witness his faith on the job is by peforming his job duty diligently...to work his job as though he's working it for Christ.  If I want to be the best Jew, I'll perform my job with honor and diligently....whichever religion.  Hindu, Buddist, protestant, orthodox...etc., by living a good life and not forcing one's beliefs on anyone else.  If someone asks you, then tell them.  But there is only One G-d and only One Judge..   

I sincerely hope you don't take offense to my post.  This is just how I see things.  I am listening to you.


----------



## kawista9 (Mar 13, 2009)

First, I say, I understand you, but I am not telling her to go ranting and telling everybody that they are going to hell...that is judgmental, but we don't know what Jesus will do.  Are you saying that because I say that Jesus Christ is Lord and He is above all other ways and religions, that is wrong?  I am not sure what is that you believe, but if He is, then He is...it is not something to boast about, but you just do it.  I do believe that people should make it clear where they stand, just as these people at her job chose to do, but like I said, most of her warfare is at home in her prayer closet.  When I witnessed to the young lady on my job, I did it only one time and she kept on coming directly to me and telling me about all the things that it is that she was doing as far as her lesbian organization and her lifestyle, but I was still loving and honestly did not throw the bible in her face each time.  But I prayed for her ALOT!!!  Because I know that Jesus is Lord all by himself.  We have a role to play, but if you don't want to then God will raise a rock to do what it is that he wants you to do.  What is wrong with saying that a life without Jesus is poor; needy; and weakness...the meekness and poor in spirit that you talk about is the fruit of the Spirit of God.  A person can only experience that through Jesus.  Not because I want to elevate MY Jesus, but simply because it is true.  Maybe you should ask God if he really is true, because honestly, I do not believe that you know how real He is and the call that He has placed on our lives.  Jesus said that if we are to follow Him, we must take up our cross. Not only did He show is love by delivering and feeding the people, but each time, He said, You have been forgiven, go and sin no more.  He forgave and He gave instruction, correction.  We are walk in the Spirit of the Lord.  Now, this is very important.  There are many times that many crazy christians will just witness to everybody and they mommas, which is also not walking in the Spirit of the Lord.  Jesus talked about that too...He said that there will be many who will stand in front of me and say, Jesus did we not preach; witness; cast out demons in your name, and He will say get away from me you evil doers for the things that it is that you did was not of me.  That is why it is vital to know that Jesus Christ is Lord; commune with Jesus; Walk in the Spirit of God(obedience to all that it is that he says for you to do) and submit to His consuming fire.  I do understand you, but not all Christians are christians...you know and you have let the Holy Spirit discern for you.

In this instance with this women, she better seek God...remember that was the first thing I said in my post.  This could be one of those walk in the spirit of the lord moments where she will have to walk through shadow of death and proclaim Jesus on her job.  She does not have to go to each individual, but they should know who she follows and then people will start to come to her and ask her about Jesus.  When I said that she should get to know the people, I never said that she was supposed to tell them that Jesus is the only way and that they were going to hell, I said to genuinely have an interest in those people and discern, by the Holy Spirit, what it is that they might be dealing with and then take it home and pray about...God may have her to go and witness or someone might come and ask, but she has to be bold.  The Apostle Paul was bold; After Jesus resurection the courts told the disciples that they could preach good stuff, but they specifically told them not to do it in Jesus' name.  Something is important when we preach good tidings and we let them know that those good tidings come from Jesus.  Remember His name placed above all names.  There is power in the Name of Jesus.  Jesus said that if I be lifted up, I will draw men unto to me!  We have to lift up the name of Jesus.  We do good things, we let people know that this goodness is not of me, because according to bible my heart is deceitful, but this goodness is only through Christ that works inside of me.  We are to be rejected; hated; spat upon not because we are nice, but Jesus said, blessed are those that are rejected for my NAMES sake.  

we are responsible and we need to take up our cross at all cost; even if it causes us to lose our job...on judgement day, if Jesus were to ask us why did you not witness on your job, it is not enough for you to say that you did not want to lose your job or you did not want to upset the people.  You are going to let the people upset you, but you are not going to fight the spiritual battle that the Lord has called us to fight...come on...GET THE REAL JESUS...


----------



## divya (Mar 13, 2009)

Both of you actually seem to be more so in agreement than not...just thought I would add. GV, I don't think she's advocating what you are discussing at all. Kaw, I think she's for the approach you describe overall but against certain other actions.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 13, 2009)

kawista9 said:


> First, I say, I understand you, but I am not telling her to go ranting and telling everybody that they are going to hell...that is judgmental, but we don't know what Jesus will do. Are you saying that because I say that Jesus Christ is Lord and He is above all other ways and religions, that is wrong? I am not sure what is that you believe, but if He is, then He is...it is not something to boast about, but you just do it. I do believe that people should make it clear where they stand, just as these people at her job chose to do, but like I said, most of her warfare is at home in her prayer closet. When I witnessed to the young lady on my job, I did it only one time and she kept on coming directly to me and telling me about all the things that it is that she was doing as far as her lesbian organization and her lifestyle, but I was still loving and honestly did not throw the bible in her face each time. But I prayed for her ALOT!!! Because I know that Jesus is Lord all by himself. We have a role to play, but if you don't want to then God will raise a rock to do what it is that he wants you to do. What is wrong with saying that a life without Jesus is poor; needy; and weakness...the meekness and poor in spirit that you talk about is the fruit of the Spirit of God. A person can only experience that through Jesus. Not because I want to elevate MY Jesus, but simply because it is true. Maybe you should ask God if he really is true, because honestly, I do not believe that you know how real He is and the call that He has placed on our lives. Jesus said that if we are to follow Him, we must take up our cross. Not only did He show is love by delivering and feeding the people, but each time, He said, You have been forgiven, go and sin no more. He forgave and He gave instruction, correction. We are walk in the Spirit of the Lord. Now, this is very important. There are many times that many crazy christians will just witness to everybody and they mommas, which is also not walking in the Spirit of the Lord. Jesus talked about that too...He said that there will be many who will stand in front of me and say, Jesus did we not preach; witness; cast out demons in your name, and He will say get away from me you evil doers for the things that it is that you did was not of me. That is why it is vital to know that Jesus Christ is Lord; commune with Jesus; Walk in the Spirit of God(obedience to all that it is that he says for you to do) and submit to His consuming fire. I do understand you, but not all Christians are christians...you know and you have let the Holy Spirit discern for you.
> 
> In this instance with this women, she better seek God...remember that was the first thing I said in my post. This could be one of those walk in the spirit of the lord moments where she will have to walk through shadow of death and proclaim Jesus on her job. She does not have to go to each individual, but they should know who she follows and then people will start to come to her and ask her about Jesus. When I said that she should get to know the people, I never said that she was supposed to tell them that Jesus is the only way and that they were going to hell, I said to genuinely have an interest in those people and discern, by the Holy Spirit, what it is that they might be dealing with and then take it home and pray about...God may have her to go and witness or someone might come and ask, but she has to be bold. The Apostle Paul was bold; After Jesus resurection the courts told the disciples that they could preach good stuff, but they specifically told them not to do it in Jesus' name. Something is important when we preach good tidings and we let them know that those good tidings come from Jesus. Remember His name placed above all names. There is power in the Name of Jesus. Jesus said that if I be lifted up, I will draw men unto to me! We have to lift up the name of Jesus. We do good things, we let people know that this goodness is not of me, because according to bible my heart is deceitful, but this goodness is only through Christ that works inside of me. We are to be rejected; hated; spat upon not because we are nice, but Jesus said, blessed are those that are rejected for my NAMES sake.
> 
> we are responsible and we need to take up our cross at all cost; even if it causes us to lose our job...on judgement day, if Jesus were to ask us why did you not witness on your job, it is not enough for you to say that you did not want to lose your job or you did not want to upset the people. You are going to let the people upset you, but you are not going to fight the spiritual battle that the Lord has called us to fight...come on...GET THE REAL JESUS...


 
*Sister AMEN and AMEN!!!!!! I feel like shouting!!!!!!!*


----------



## arosieworld (Mar 13, 2009)

Just to give you some info. (I'm staying out of this conversation for the most part) 
But the elephant deity Ganesha has a lot to do with abundance and success which is probably why he is shown so prominently.  Shri Ganesha is considered to be the Remover of Obstacles, so him in the conference room sort of makes sense.
I respect all religions as long as they respect me.


----------



## divya (Mar 13, 2009)

arosieworld said:


> Just to give you some info. (I'm staying out of this conversation for the most part)
> But the elephant deity Ganesha has a lot to do with abundance and success which is probably why he is shown so prominently.  Shri Ganesha is considered to be the Remover of Obstacles, so him in the conference room sort of makes sense.
> I respect all religions as long as they respect me.



Thank you.  Exactly why I questioned whether the display actually had anything to do with OP. Hope maybe this helps to give her more comfort.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 13, 2009)

kawista9 said:


> First, I say, I understand you, but I am not telling her to *go ranting and telling everybody that they are going to hell...that is judgmental, but we don't know what Jesus will do. Are you saying that because I say that Jesus Christ is Lord and He is above all other ways and religions, that is wrong?*
> 
> No, I've just come across people who do such things on the job.  IMHO, it's inappropriate.
> 
> ...


 
Oy vey, here we go again lol!  I would think that should be a personal decision, not one forced upon me by another.  Just know that even within the religion, there are people who interpret things differently.  Why wouldn't there be just 1 church  rather than 5 billion instead?  I'm not denying there are basic tenets of the faith.  It's intolerance that fuels tensions.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 13, 2009)

Mat 16:6 Then Jesus said unto them, Take heed and beware of the leaven of the Pharisees and of the Sadducees.


----------



## divya (Mar 13, 2009)

> I don't think her coworkers are behaving properly, at all. The need to keep their religion at home.



I don't completely agree. People who are truly religious live it all day long. However, they should be mindful of the fact that there are people of other faiths working at their job.



> That's what I mean, she asked you. Some people will TELL you whether you ask or not. That is disrespectful, IMHO. (girl, you and I have some long posts lolol!)



That's an approach she said she disagreed with. I don't think she's advocating burning fire on anyone. So both of you agree here.



> I think it is true for those who believe that it is true. There are many people who live happy, abundant lives. Where ever it is that G-d places a person, that's that. I don't think that someone who has never heard the gospel is going to hell. I certainly don't believe that someone who doesn't believe the gospel is going to hell. I think someone has to face G-d fully and then deny Him, whether it's Jesus or not. That's my own personal opinion, tho :stealth:



It's true period, even though some may not believe. However, I agree that we are to live up to the light that we are given. 



> Taking up a cross can be staying home to raise children when you really wanted to be a lawyer but you do what is best for the family you now have. It could be dealing with cancer and any other type of suffering. There is a deeper meaning to that. G-d is real, yes, I know that.



Yes, I believe her point is just to live for Christ. Whatever he directs us to do...



> There are going to be lots of so-called sacred christians in that group. Just look at history and how the gospel was dropped like a murderous bomb. I don't think that was the Jesus Way (genocide and what not etc.).




Yes, you two are in agreement here. I think all of us would agree.




> Yes, people with faith in G-d need to yield to Him. *But that doesn't mean going to work ready to pounce on someone with your religion. *People forget that the christian life is mundane.



Of course. Doubt that's what she is advocating.



> LOL. How long have you guys been in the workforce? LOL. I think they already knows she's christian. That's it. She's christian and they are not. End of story. If someone asks her, then she can tell them why she's a christian. What about her job duties?



I agree. 




> If G-d tells her to do that, then she should follow what she thinks G-d is telling her to do. But we all know that "poor and needy, unsaved....etc.," it's al code for "going to hell."



Really? That is not what Jesus taught at all.  I've never learned that any of those things are a code word for "going to hell." Some people might feel that way, but I certainly would not call it a code word for anything. It means what it means in the Word.



> Okay. But that refers to the cruxifixion. Lifted up on wood and sacrified. That's kewl, power in Jesus' name. That has nothing to do with her being on the job and performing her duties. She needs to focus on why she's there. Nobody pays someone to come to the job to testify about their religion. Again, if someone is interested, she can tell them, preferably, off the job. I've been proselytized various times by people from my work...off-duty...Ba'hai, Islam, pentecostalism, Church of G-d, etc. On duty, to me, it's a problem.



Where did this convo go? I'm confused. 



> Why should she lose her job? What is she there for? If anything, those other coworkers need to lay off her, period. It's inappropriate and against the law.



Sometimes people are laid off from their job just because of the religion they practice. It's sad but true.



> Oy vey, here we go again lol! I would think that should be a personal decision, not one forced upon me by another. Just know that even within the religion, there are people who interpret things differently. Why wouldn't there be just 1 church rather than 5 billion instead? I'm not denying there are basic tenets of the faith. It's intolerance that fuels tensions.



I think that statement was a general encouragement to stand, rather than a criticism.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 13, 2009)

divya said:


> I don't completely agree. People who are truly religious live it all day long. However, they should be mindful of the fact that there are people of other faiths working at their job.
> 
> I think she said they suddenly put up Ganesh and they are acting differently towards her.  It could be defensive.  Where I live, people leave religious talk and symbols at home to have a neutral workplace.
> 
> ...


 
My opinion is that one can stand for anything but meekness and mildness speaks louder.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 13, 2009)

divya said:


> Both of you actually seem to be more so in agreement than not...just thought I would add. GV, I don't think she's advocating what you are discussing at all. Kaw, I think she's for the approach you describe overall but against certain other actions.


 

Oh, I fully comprehend.  It's all in how you look at it, though.  OP needs a solution and I think she should bolster herself by looking internally to her own faith and not allow the other expressions of g-d bother her.  She said it vexed her spirit.  It doesn't have to.  If she can't get over it, she might have to leave her job...in this economy???  I just wish for her to find peace, no matter the circumstances on her job.   People can be more tolerant of each other.

As you might have surmised, I'm against proselytizing anybody, esp. when people start off with "G-d told me to tell you.  xyz..." and xyz was absolutely and unequivocably false.


----------



## divya (Mar 13, 2009)

> I think she said they suddenly put up Ganesh and they are acting differently towards her. It could be defensive. Where I live, people leave religious talk and symbols at home to have a neutral workplace.



While I'm not in her position, I have a feeling that the picture may not have anything to do with her being Christian.  Could be wrong though. True, religious talk and symbols are not generally put forth in the workplace in many places in order to achieve neutrality, but that should not negate _living_ ones faith. But when I say _living_ ones faith, I don't mean in the way those on her job are necessarily doing things. 



> I respectfully disagree. There are many people who use such code. You might never have been on the receiving end.



Actually, I am not in disagreement with you.  There are certainly many people who do use it as such. I have been on the receiving end, as far as people who feel because I differ in beliefs that I must not be "saved." However, not everyone is that way and it is definitely not code for many. Further,  in the Scriptures, the way in which Jesus spoke those words were pure, sincere and true. 



> I've known people getting into trouble for pushing their religion.



I believe it! 



GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> My opinion is that one can stand for anything but meekness and mildness speaks louder.



All can be done simultaneously.


----------



## divya (Mar 13, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Oh, I fully comprehend.  It's all in how you look at it, though.  OP needs a solution and I think she should bolster herself by looking internally to her own faith and not allow the other expressions of g-d bother her.  She said it vexed her spirit.  It doesn't have to.  If she can't get over it, she might have to leave her job...in this economy???  I just wish for her to find peace, no matter the circumstances on her job.   People can be more tolerant of each other.
> 
> As you might have surmised, I'm against proselytizing anybody, esp. when people start off with "G-d told me to tell you.  xyz..." and xyz was absolutely and unequivocably false.



Yes, I agree.  The OP likely must take a different approach this whole thing. But most of all, I hope she does find peace.  

Yes, your feelings on proselytizing are understood. Personally I don't use the word as it is often defined, because I believe the Holy Spirit does the conversion.  What I do believe in is witnessing...


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 13, 2009)

......................

you know what, nevermind. There's no point.


----------



## kawista9 (Mar 13, 2009)

When I said that even if she last her job, I meant exactly that.  I purpose in the world is to not hold on to safety in our jobs, but safety in Jesus.  It would be completely wrong for them to fire her, but that comes along with the Christian walk...You think Jesus went to the cross because he deserved it?


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 13, 2009)

kawista9 said:


> When I said that even if she last her job, I meant exactly that. I purpose in the world is to not hold on to safety in our jobs, but safety in Jesus. It would be completely wrong for them to fire her, but that comes along with the Christian walk...You think Jesus went to the cross because he deserved it?


 
I understand you. But let's hope it never gets to that point because they all sound quite shady in their dealings with her, christian or not.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 13, 2009)

divya said:


> Yes, I agree. The OP likely must take a different approach this whole thing. But most of all, I hope she does find peace.
> 
> Yes, your feelings on proselytizing are understood. Personally I don't use the word as it is often defined, because I believe the Holy Spirit does the conversion. What I do believe in is witnessing...


 

Proselytizing and witnessing are two separate things and the first is disrespectful.  Sorry about the many posts....I must remember to use the new trick I learned....quote from many  urgh!!!  Sorry about that.  I'm just doing 10 things as once.


----------



## kawista9 (Mar 13, 2009)

Acts 4:9  If we this day be examined of the good deed done to the impotent man, by what means he is made whole; be it known unto you all, and to all the people of Israel, that by the name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth, whome ye crucified...  Please read the whole thing...it starts in Acts 3-4...it is not enough to do good deeds, you've have got to give the glory where it is due.  This was not about the crucifiction.  The council did come up against the deciples about the resurrection of the dead because they taught Jesus crucified; death and then brought back to life, but this particular when focuses on the deciples healing the crippled man.  Like I said, I know where you are coming from but this still looks like a situation where God is placed in your wallet and not the head of your life, because if He was, you would recognize that you have to be girded at all times and ready and willing at all times, and yes on your job.


----------



## divya (Mar 13, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> *Proselytizing and witnessing are two separate things* and the first is disrespectful.  Sorry about the many posts....I must remember to use the new trick I learned....quote from many  urgh!!!  Sorry about that.  I'm just doing 10 things as once.



Pretty much...although in origin, I don't believe the word was negative in any way.  

Multi-quoting is great!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow this thread blue up.

Well, I work in a small office. I think the prevailing religions here are atheism, buddishm, and anything that feels good. 

They talk alot about the teachings of buddishm helping them to come to grips with death. These elephant god pics started popping up after it came out about my beliefs.

Before they would talk about it in their little groups. I would keep "busy" during these times. 

I'm not shaken in my faith by these folks having other faiths. But, I am extremely sensitive to this stuff. And when you start putting up pictures of these elephant gods you are welcoming them into this place. Along, comes their friends (demons) and all.....

I use to not be able to be around much of anything. By the grace of God I have built my shield up to the point where I can stand to be in mixed spiritual company and God has given me insight on the things I see/feel/hear that no one else sees/feels/hears...because it use to freak me out. Now, I am fine. But, I don't take it lightly when folks start posting pictures of their gods/demons up on the walls. 

I have taken the advice of the folks who sent me PM's. Definitely, a matter of SPIRITUAL warfare. I am being nicer than ever. Bringing chinese pastries and helping folks out even more. I am also praying as I walk these halls and also adding this into my morning prayers.

Thanks everyone for your advice and pow. Definitely, all downloaded and appreciated.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 13, 2009)

kawista9 said:


> This was not about the crucifiction. The council did come up against the deciples about the resurrection of the dead because they taught Jesus crucified; death and then brought back to life, but this particular when focuses on the deciples healing the crippled man. Like I said, I know where you are coming from but this still looks like a situation where God is placed in your wallet and not the head of your life, because if He was, you would recognize that you have to be girded at all times and ready and willing at all times, and yes on your job.


 

You mentioned "if I be lifted up" and I'm just saying he was fortelling his imminent death.  I'm not sure what you want to say regarding the resurrection, it's a tenet of the Jewish faith and Jesus was Jewish, not christian.   As far as where G-d is in my life, don't you think that's my business and not for you to judge His location?  This illustrates the very point I was making about living one's faith through silent action versus boisterous proclammation.  You keep saying things like "be girded" and such.  Willing to do what?  If G-d told you to say something or give something in that moment, then obey.  Other than that, why wait to pounce?  Like I said before, if someone asked you something, explain it to them, if that's what they wanted.  I'm not saying you lose you faith while you work, I'm saying just live life and LET others live their faith WHILE AT WORK.  Love and respect are virtues.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 13, 2009)

divya said:


> Pretty much...although in origin, I don't believe the word was negative in any way.
> 
> Multi-quoting is great!


 

Witnessing is giving a testimony of how G-d has affected your life.  It also means the positives in one's behaviors as a result of that relationship with G-d.  Proselytizing is the forcible exposure to a religious viewpoint and it always has an agenda behind it.  It is not a good thing because it lacks respect.  No matter what, if I don't wish to hear about your religious viewpoint, I should not be forced to, whether one thinks it's good for me or not.  

Along with proselytization came a wealth of doctrinal error and such events as slavery, genocide and the dismantling of governments and their cultures.  Islam, Christianity, Hinduism, even Judaism were involved in such, as well as others.  Certain nations and individuals have misused religion to further their political,  social and economic agendas.  Not every single individual, but certainly govt.'s and organizations have used this as a means of control and domination of others.  So, when I hear the word proselytization, I take it as it occurred over the centuries -  historically.  It is a murderous word to me.  This is one reason I started the other thread.  I don't think christianity has yet come to any deep awareness, any grips, with the effect that proselytization has had on the world through domination that did not have one's spiritual well-being in mind.  1492, specifically for me.  The purity of the true faith is what one finds and cherishes through all the muck and the mire.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 13, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> Wow this thread blue up.
> 
> Well, I work in a small office. I think the prevailing religions here are atheism, buddishm, and anything that feels good.
> 
> ...


 
Always remember there be more on your side than on theirs. The devil tries to stir us up in the place that we stand. You have to pray against him trying to annoy you at work and the more he tries to vex you, pray harder for those at work who are worshipping their false gods. Rebuke the devil and he will flee from you. If the devil knew what he was dealing with provoking you girl, he wouldn't have prompted them to post up those pics Pray hard for them to know the only true and living God Jesus Christ. The effectual, *fervent* prayer of a righteous man availeth much!!!!!! Pray til you see a change come.

As with Esther, who knows whether or not you were placed in that job for a time such as this? Be a witness and don't compromise. If gods are openly discussed then hey, talk about your God Jesus and how good He's been to you.


----------



## Almaz (Mar 13, 2009)

May I please ask are these people trying to force you to become a Hindu or something?


----------



## TrustMeLove (Mar 13, 2009)

Almaz said:


> May I please ask are these people trying to force you to become a Hindu or something?



No, they aren't trying to force me to become their religion.


----------



## Almaz (Mar 13, 2009)

Okay so it is just becasue they have the symbols in their area period. IMO I don't think that any religious symbols should be a workplace anyway unless it is a business where ONLY those people from that faith work there. But there are other faiths keep it Religion free so everyone will feel comfortable


----------



## TrustMeLove (Mar 13, 2009)

Almaz said:


> Okay so it is just becasue they have the symbols in their area period. IMO I don't think that any religious symbols should be a workplace anyway unless it is a business where ONLY those people from that faith work there. But there are other faiths keep it Religion free so everyone will feel comfortable



I've worked at places where Christians (especially us) and others had their little religious stuff on THEIR desk, at THEIR cubicle, but not all in common office spaces.

At my dentist office the lady he does all the scheduling and payment stuff has a couple pics and drawings up regarding Jesus! I feel super comfortable...but I'm sure others who don't believe may not. However, that's how she set the atmosphere. I do consider it actually un professional since she does work with the public, but it made me feel comfortable.


----------



## Almaz (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree that it is unprofessional. At you desk is one thing up on the wall is another. No matter what religion it is 




TrustMeLove said:


> I've worked at places where Christians (especially us) and others had their little religious stuff on THEIR desk, at THEIR cubicle, but not all in common office spaces.
> 
> At my dentist office the lady he does all the scheduling and payment stuff has a couple pics and drawings up regarding Jesus! I feel super comfortable...but I'm sure others who don't believe may not. However, that's how she set the atmosphere. I do consider it actually un professional since she does work with the public, but it made me feel comfortable.


----------

